# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Hyrel Announces: Luer Tip Kit

## Davo

This kit works with the EMO-25, the VOL-25, the COD-25, the VCD-25, and the KRA-15.

----------


## Davo

The Luer Tips work with the following heads:

 EMO-25 (Emulsifiables at room temperature) VOL-25 (Emulsifiables at up to 100C) KRA-15 (Emulsifiables at up to 150C) COD-25 (Crosslinking at room temperature) VCD-25 (Crosslinking at up to 100C)

----------

